# Heaven Scent



## cindymeredith (Mar 9, 2009)

after searching for a dupe of Aquolina's Pink Sugar and not being able to find a good one, I ordered a candle that smelled exactly like it!  I make M&P soap and wanted a pink sugar FO.  My "candle lady" turned me on to http://bertsheavenscent.com.  Their prices are so good and all of the FOs I have tried have been wonderful!  I absolutely love this site and their products!


----------

